# Possible future lgd?



## Crazy Goat Girl (3 mo ago)

Not sure if this is in the right forum but, Daisy is our female Great Pyrenees she is about maybe 3 or 4 years old very gentle personality she was a family pet but when we got our goats I thought she would be a fine lgd with very little to none training. I started putting her in with the goats about 3 months ago started with just when I was out there doing chores then gradually to put her out in the morning and then back in the house at night. She is very gentle with the goats especially the young ones she does bark at the coyotes that are only about a mile away I have only trained her to sit and wait for the gate to open and then she may go out when i say so. Do you think that I could now slowly gradually leave her out there at night.

Thanks


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

She sounds like a sweet girl. Where does she want to be? She may be accustomed to the pet life and make a great farm dog. There’s nothing wrong with that. Or, she may have strong genetics and instincts behind her that will drive her to be outside at night. If she shows signs of wanting to be outside at night, I’d let her. If she wants to be inside as she’s accustomed, I’d let her. Maybe spend some time with her outside at night if you’re wanting to encourage her to be a full time guardian and just see if it clicks for her or not. I wouldn’t force her one way or another.


----------



## Crazy Goat Girl (3 mo ago)

FizzyGoats said:


> She sounds like a sweet girl. Where does she want to be? She may be accustomed to the pet life and make a great farm dog. There’s nothing wrong with that. Or, she may have strong genetics and instincts behind her that will drive her to be outside at night. If she shows signs of wanting to be outside at night, I’d let her. If she wants to be inside as she’s accustomed, I’d let her. Maybe spend some time with her outside at night if you’re wanting to encourage her to be a full time guardian and just see if it clicks for her or not. I wouldn’t force her one way or another.


She most times when I let her out runs straight to the goats and wags her tail at the gate some 
times she doesn't want to come in at all🤣but I don't want to have to drag her in it makes me feel bad. And other times she just wants to come in and cuddle for a little while


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

It sounds like she wants to guard but wants a few pet perks as well.  If she’s trustworthy with the goats and wants to stay with them at night, I’d let her. If she wants to come inside for some couch time and cuddles, that’s okay too. I’m assuming the goats are kept up or somehow kept safe from predators at night. 

My LGD hates being inside. The closest he gets to coming in is getting on the enclosed to porch to let my indoor cats out. I think he feels bad that they don’t get to run around outside too. Lol. My farm dog is out all day but comes in at night. Your girl is a special case because she is by breed a LGD but has a past as a pet. It sounds like you’re on the right track to figure out where and how it will work best for all.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is a great LGD, her instincts sound strong and bred into her. 
I would try her 24/7 but go out every once in a while, night and day to make sure things are ok.


----------



## Crazy Goat Girl (3 mo ago)

Thanks for the info we actually have two great pyrenees both females actually sisters in fact but, her sister Dixie has a completely different personality tucked her tail when in with the goats and always came right up to me so her sister is just a family pet.


----------

